# ocd



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

I've noticed that when I think something the thought just keeps repeating itself in my mind over and over again until I think something else. I will think something like I have razor burn and I'll catch it still running around in my head a few minutes later "razor burn, razor burn, razor burn" I guess it's just learning to control my thoughts but it's so hard. How do I learn how to talk to myself in a different way?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Strangerdanger said:


> I've noticed that when I think something the thought just keeps repeating itself in my mind over and over again until I think something else. I will think something like I have razor burn and I'll catch it still running around in my head a few minutes later "razor burn, razor burn, razor burn" I guess it's just learning to control my thoughts but it's so hard. How do I learn how to talk to myself in a different way?


I don't know if I can be of much help here in this instance, but what I do know is that the scenario you are describing sounds like a form of OCD. Obsessional thinking and dwelling on certain stuff. Some of it isn't in your control...it could be due to a chemical imbalance....if it is indeed OCD.


----------



## delusionalreality (Sep 17, 2011)

Strangerdanger said:


> I've noticed that when I think something the thought just keeps repeating itself in my mind over and over again until I think something else. I will think something like I have razor burn and I'll catch it still running around in my head a few minutes later "razor burn, razor burn, razor burn" I guess it's just learning to control my thoughts but it's so hard. How do I learn how to talk to myself in a different way?


Don't take any stimulants, if you are already. Force yourself to reassure your worry thoughts that everything is ok.. I used to think "Crap, I left the door unlocked" - I started conciouslly locking the door on my way out and telling myself "I locked the door, nothing is going to happen" - after a couple of weeks, it kind of went away.

SSRI's can help. Though, SSRI's can induce apathy - and that is the last thing people suffering from depersonalization need.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I get that, too, and the thoughts are often completely random, but they'll get stuck with this intensity that suggests that they're urgent, and need to be taken really seriously. I've had more than one therapist talk to me about ocd, and that's been helpful to think about. I think my dp makes those thoughts tougher to deal with, or ignore, since reality is turned down at the same time--it's like they're the loudest, most real thing in the universe, sometimes.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I think a lot of these obsessional thoughts just happen automatically. But, you can learn to control how you respond to them, which in time could change the thoughts.....


----------

